# What sound this time of year



## wolverm (Mar 5, 2012)

Curious as to which sounds guys prefer this time of year. Pretty new to the game. Is there a certain sound or set that outperforms in your opinion?


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

wolverm said:


> Is there a certain sound or set that outperforms in your opinion?


'Screaming girlfriend' has been known to bring in the cougars from what I've been told...


----------



## oaksrus (Aug 28, 2015)

There is no magic sound. If you call certain locations, lets say 2 to 3 weeks apart, mix it up. You never know what's going to trip their trigger. I most always use non aggressive vocals on most stands if calling for yote's only. When done calling I finish with mobbing crows or an aggressive challenge vocal. Both have worked for me but never on a regular basis. Good luck.....


----------



## mjh4 (Feb 2, 2018)

One of my go to calls is a house cat. Sometimes I'll just use a plain mouse sqeaker as well.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## doggk9 (Aug 27, 2006)

Baby porcupine works well in the lansing area

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Quig7557 (Dec 31, 2008)

While deer hunting I would hear, first a howl with a few barks, then yips and kiyi’s. I’m told that is the dom male calling the pack in to hunt. This was right at dark. Very close to where I was parked, after a 2-3 hour sit


----------

